# East Mids Sunday Cruise to HMC - Leicester Forest M1 9:45am



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

This is a rough guide for the cruise down to the HMC on the Sunday moring. As I'm going down on the Saturday I won't be there but I'm hoping that TTDunc will be able to arrange this for me when I speak to him 

I think a meeting point of Leicester Forest East Services on the M1 will be the best place from my area, so anyone further up can drive down and people from East Derby, Nottingham and Leicester can all get there easily.

It's looking like the meeting time will be 9:45 - 10:00 am to be met by the cruise coming down from Yorkshire.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

If the route is down the M42 to M40, you could rendezvous with us where me and Wozza are joining up with West Mids cruise at their second rendezvous point.

It would be good to have a combined show of strength from the two areas.

Dave


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

TThriller said:


> If the route is down the M42 to M40, you could rendezvous with us where me and Wozza are joining up with West Mids cruise at their second rendezvous point.
> 
> It would be good to have a combined show of strength from the two areas.
> 
> Dave


I'm also in the process of arranging (with Yogibear) for the Sunday Yorkshire cruise to meet up the West Midlands cruise, but a 10:30-10:45am time had been mentioned....at Warrick services just south of M40 Jct 15

Not sure how this will fit in with the Leicester Forest East cruise?

Do you guys have to set off so early....it is a Sunday after all?! :lol: :?

I could maybe see if we could set off a bit earlier?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

TThriller said:


> If the route is down the M42 to M40, you could rendezvous with us where me and Wozza are joining up with West Mids cruise at their second rendezvous point.
> 
> It would be good to have a combined show of strength from the two areas.
> Dave


I guess from the leicester services the route would be M69 to Coventry, then A 46 to the M40 then straight down to Gaydon.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

barton TT said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > If the route is down the M42 to M40, you could rendezvous with us where me and Wozza are joining up with West Mids cruise at their second rendezvous point.
> ...


That's the planned route for the Yorkshire cruise 8) we're just starting a bit further up the M1 (Jct31)

Could meet you on the way down at say 9:45-10am at Leciester Forest East if you're interested?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


9.45 - 10.00am sound a better time for me.  lets wait and see what everyone else thinks now. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

The numbers are increasing :lol:

I reckon if all goes to plan we could get into double figures for the final leg to HMC 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds a good idea then if thats the time to co-incide with the Yorkshire run down.

So Leicester Forest East at 9:45 - 10:00 for the pickup from there.

Sounding better?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounding better indeed!

Now that I know the East Mids route is down the M69, I'll to intercept the cruise at the A5 junction. I'll slip my Kingfisher Blue Coupe :?: inconspicuously :?: into the TTrain 

If someone can give me an approx rendezvous time at the M69/A5 junction that would be great.

Dave


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Nem 
sounds good time at Leics forest East.Would be happy to lead.Looking good on numbers joining up better get some shine on the TT.


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Sounding better indeed!
> 
> Now that I know the East Mids route is down the M69, I'll to intercept the cruise at the A5 junction. I'll slip my Kingfisher Blue Coupe :?: inconspicuously :?: into the TTrain
> 
> ...


I can meet you there as well, i only live 10 mins away in Nuneaton.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> Nem
> sounds good time at Leics forest East.Would be happy to lead.Looking good on numbers joining up better get some shine on the TT.


I'll add you to the Leicester Forest East list (see Yorkshire Cruise)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

b19rak said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Sounding better indeed!
> ...


Okay this is getting slightly more complicated by the minute! :lol:

This is only going to work if there is some very good time keeping...so anyone that misses their alarm call may be driving down on their own! :?

I reckon if we leave Leicester Forest East at 10:00am we'll pass M69 Jct1/A5 at about 10:15am. If you could gather yourselves at that junction and I'll give someone a call when we're about to pass it and then you can catch us up. :wink:

Only other option is for us all to pull off and meet somewhere just off the motorway if you know of somewhere? Looking at the map there looks like there is a hotel....maybe we could have a very quick meeting point there?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Jct 1 M69 seem good for me as well saves me going up the M1 to come back down again. even A46 start would be good as well then its up the M6 from the A14. :?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

barton TT said:


> Jct 1 M69 seem good for me as well saves me going up the M1 to come back down again. even A46 start would be good as well then its up the M6 from the A14. :?


I'm not sure we can add another meeting point...if we go for the M69/A5 stop that is 2 stop offs. We need to keep this as simple as possible or people are going to get cheesed off stopping and starting and then waiting for people. :?

It would be a big help if you could get to M69/A5 meeting point? Only other option is to call me on-route and try and tag onto the cruise as we pass that jct?

Only other option is to alter M69 meeting point to Jct 2 instead of Jct 1? What does everyone think?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> Okay this is getting slightly more complicated by the minute! :lol:
> 
> This is only going to work if there is some very good time keeping...so anyone that misses their alarm call may be driving down on their own! :?
> 
> I reckon if we leave Leicester Forest East at 10:00am we'll pass M69 Jct1/A5 at about 10:15am. If you could gather yourselves at that junction and *I'll give someone a call when we're about to pass it and then you can catch us up.* :wink:


I like it when a plan comes together :wink:

I suggest that anyone planning to join the TTrain at the M69/A5 junction gathers just south of the roundabout on the B4109 pointing north. That way we only have to make the one exit off the roundabout to shoot on up the slip road on to the M69.

Unless this meeting point starts to attract a big group, I would agree that it's not worth creating another stopping point.

I'll PM my mobile number to you Chris so that you can tip us off when to start rolling. This is going to be fun I can see!! Nothing wrong with a bit of synchronised driving.

Dave


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

This is all going to take alot of strict time keeping and a bit of luck :lol: :?

I'll look out for your mobile number Dave. I'll PM you mine for the day aswell.

How many more do you think you'll gather for your meeting point? I'll add the names to the list if you let me know?

Chris.


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

You can count me in for the Sunday cruise. I will be at Leicester Forest East Services 09.45-10.00am.
Mctavish


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

mctavish said:


> You can count me in for the Sunday cruise. I will be at Leicester Forest East Services 09.45-10.00am.
> Mctavish


Cool that means we are nearly in double figures? :lol:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Can everyone use the Yorkshire / East Mids thread and not this one to save confusion?   

Cheers fellas

Chris


----------

